# A clothing question?



## stamp adams (Apr 16, 2006)

I bought my wife a Giant bicycle and good news, she enjoys riding! So for Christmas, I got her new shorts and jersey. I got my new shorts, Pearl Izumi's about a year ago and just before I started using them, read in a thread here that you never wear underwear with them. Just wondering if that is true for the fairer sex as well?


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Absolutely true.


----------



## stamp adams (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks KayTee, I will tell her. Stamp


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Yep; as long as they have a chamois no need for undies.


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thread Hijack - how about chammy cream or buttr - does the fairer sex use it? Just curious as my sister is about to start cycling.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, we do.


----------

